
US Government Begins to Scold (and Praise) Presidential Coin Churners - mblakele
http://boardingarea.com/blogs/viewfromthewing/2009/11/02/us-government-begins-to-scold-and-praise-presidential-coin-churners/
======
Tangurena
Not everyone likes arbitrage when it is used "against" them.

